# 人生の一つの教えである



## Pavel Bond

雨があげれば、何をおいても傘の用意をしようと決意する。これもやはり、*人生の一つの教えてある*。
*人生の一つの教えてある *- The first thing, that life teaches us? One of the things that life teaches us?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Pavel Bond said:


> 雨があげれば(雨があがれば？　雨を（例として）あげれば？）、何をおいても傘の用意をしようと決意する。これもやはり、*人生の一つの教えである*。
> *人生の一つの教えてある *- The first thing, that life teaches us? One of the things that life teaches us?



I don't understand the sentence. So I can't comment. Could you give me more context, hopefully without typo?


----------



## ideys

Itsu is just one , while Ichi sometimes has the meaning of first (number one) or most , although both of them have the same kanji。 Where is this sentence from, by the way?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

＠＃３：
一つ can be only read as "hitotsu."


----------



## Pavel Bond

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I don't understand the sentence. So I can't comment. Could you give me more context, hopefully without typo?


SoLaTiDoberman, as usually, you are quite right, and I made these 2 typos, 申し訳ございません。

雨があ*が*れば、何をおいても傘の用意をしようと決意する。これもやはり、人生の一つの教え*で*ある。
After your kind correction I seem to have understood the sense.
(Getting wet in the rain,) when the rain is over, we first of all prepare an umbrella. And this is a kind of life's lesson for us (to prepare the umbrella beforehand).
Like this?

ideys, the sentence is from a text from the 新完全マスター　読解　textbook.


----------



## ideys

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> ＠＃３：
> 一つ can be only read as "hitotsu."



Really, benkyou shimashita!

But in my dictionary , itsu exists！

I am confused


----------



## frequency

ideys said:


> itsu


Hmm, this is unlikely, as far as I know.
一つ 古語辞典
ひとつ wiktionary


----------



## frequency

Pavel Bond said:


> Like this?


You can see contradiction. What made you want to prepare an umbrella when rain has stopped? It sounds like a philosophical idea or Buddhist teaching to me. Or it might be "Be prepared for the unexpected", or is talking about the case that you've got soaked after heavy rain shower. "I should have an umbrella with me."


----------



## ideys

frequency said:


> Hmm, this is unlikely, as far as I know.
> 一つ 古語辞典
> ひとつ wiktionary



, but unlikely things is happening everyday, right , i just saw saint Seiya defeating god Thanatos, 

Actually , i double checked with another dictionary , and it has itsu too.



frequency said:


> You can see contradiction. What made you want to prepare an umbrella when rain has stopped? It sounds like a philosophical idea or Buddhist teaching to me. Or it might be "Be prepared for the unexpected", or is talking about the case that you've got soaked after heavy rain shower. "I should have an umbrella with me."



There is  an idiom in Chinese “未雨绸缪”, i don't know whether there is a similar expressions in Japanese, which basically means you have to get prepared for uncoming rains (when it really comes , it's too late if you don't have an umbrella prepared at hands)，and that's why i am curious what book the text is from. It looks like all the teachings and preachings is an extention of this idiom .


----------



## frequency

ideys said:


> and it has itsu too.


一／壱（いつ）の意味 - goo国語辞書
Yes, I've found it. Possible as shown, but now we usually read it ひとつ and in the OP.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Pavel Bond said:


> (Getting wet in the rain,) when the rain is over, we first of all prepare an umbrella. And this is a kind of life's lesson for us (to prepare the umbrella beforehand).


I totally agree with this interpretation.
_When we get wet with rain, we decide to prepare umbrellas for the next coming rain. This is the first thing we should do after the rain is over. "To avoid getting wet in the rain again in the future, we should prepare umbrellas before rain": This is also a lesson for us in our lives._


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

frequency said:


> 一／壱（いつ）の意味 - goo国語辞書
> Yes, I've found it. Possible as shown, but now we usually read it ひとつ and in the OP.


Thank you for the quote, frequency!

一 or 壱 can be read as "itsu," but *一**つ* cannot.

一 and *一つ* are different. 

If you read 一つ as "itsu-tsu," it means "five": 五つ, which might causes a fatal error for Japanese speaking people. You cannot even know whether the number is "5" or "1."
Therefore, it must be read as "hitotsu."


----------



## ideys

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> Thank you for the quote, frequency!
> 
> 一 or 壱 can be read as "itsu," but *一**つ* cannot.
> 
> 一 and *一つ* are different.
> 
> If you read 一つ as "itsu-tsu," it means "five": 五つ, which might causes a fatal error for Japanese speaking people. You cannot even know whether the number is "5" or "1."
> Therefore, it must be read as "hitotsu."



Thanks a lot for the patient explanations, I have better understanding now!

I noticed there is a little kanji in parenthis, [文], in the entry, which I ignored from the very beginning.

So perhaps itsu is only used in literatures instead of daily Japanese.

Anyway, it is good that you point out a long-term mistake of mine, arigadogozaimashita!


----------

